
Show HN: Interactive London tube map, journey planner, times - esoteric_nonces
https://tubermap.com
======
esoteric_nonces
Hello HN!

I made this as a test of what can be done locally in the browser without a
backend, and because I was frustrated with certain things missing from
traditional maps.

You can draw routes around the tube network, get time heatmaps from any
station, use alternate maps, disable lines, etc.

It should work in latest Firefox and Chrome desktop, Chrome mobile, and
hopefully Safari (though I couldn't test it myself yet). IE definitely doesn't
work until I've had more time to play with it, it doesn't support maps/sets
without polyfill...

I'd really appreciate screenshots from Safari if anyone feels particularly
helpful :P

~~~
esoteric_nonces
Looks like the ad network I was using was being naughty and included popunders
randomly (which hadn't been caught during testing). Removed now and should
work fine.

------
shubb
Genuinely useful and bookmarked

